# Fire wood delivery.



## pafirewood (Nov 1, 2005)

Hey guys,
this is my first post on the site. I hope this is in the right forum. For all you guys that deliver firewood, what do you use. I have an 86 f150 and im in my second year. I will absolutly have a dump by next year. just getting some ideas on how big to go.


----------



## Whiteindustries (Nov 1, 2005)

*I have a*



pafirewood said:


> Hey guys,
> this is my first post on the site. I hope this is in the right forum. For all you guys that deliver firewood, what do you use. I have an 86 f150 and im in my second year. I will absolutly have a dump by next year. just getting some ideas on how big to go.



Hi,Welcome to the site.
I run a 1989 Chevy R3500 diesel with a 12' dump rack for my firewood.


----------



## pafirewood (Nov 1, 2005)

how much can you fit on that truck, and how much roughly did you pay for it if you dont mind telling.


----------



## Whiteindustries (Nov 1, 2005)

*I can..*



pafirewood said:


> how much can you fit on that truck, and how much roughly did you pay for it if you dont mind telling.



I can haul a cord and a half loose without killing it.I found it on a Farm up in or should I say Down Maine for $3,500 with 75,000 miles on it.It has the heavy 14,000 lb brake package and the turbo 400 auto,works well for me.Oh did I mention 15-16 mpg consistently.


----------



## Newfie (Nov 2, 2005)

I use a 2004 GMC 3500 w/ a 8' x 9' box w/ 40" sides. Will easily carry a cord loaded w/ a bucket. In cord wood time is money. The less you handle it and the fewer trips you have to make the more money you can make.


----------



## WESCOMAN (Nov 2, 2005)

I too am new to the cord wood buisness. I have been doing it part time for years with my son to help him mainly generate income and learn a good trade in the process. I have come to learn the more you handle the wood the more money you loose. IE you could be cutting more wood rather than re-handeling that pile of wood you have moved more than once. Since I will be doing this full time next year I will be purchasing a few items. #1 a dump truck. #2 a conveyor. #3 a very nice commercial 30 plus ton log splitter. #4 a 24' flat bed trailer. #5 2 strong young men to help unload and stack at customers house (1) is my son already.

The wood will be cut and then bucked up at the forest location. This is then split and conveyored up into the back of the dump truck. Truck will be driven back to yard and dumped. Mean time more trees are being cut down and bucked up. Dump truck returns and splitting and converoring start all over again. Goal is 5 days of 5 cords a day per week. I am considering building a kiln to kiln dry all of the wood so as not to wait untill next year to sell the wood I cut and split the year before. As with all things money will be the factor and for now a dump truck and conveyor are top on my list. I have a pretty good log splitter but plan on building that commercail grade splitter this winter in my shop. I figured I would spend $2,600 for all of the components and steel plus hire my nieghbor to weld everything up. I would then have a splitter comparable to a $7,000 dollar commercail splitter.


----------



## tawilson (Nov 2, 2005)

You're supposed to sell the wood green. It's up to the consumer to purchase it a year ahead of time. But seriously, I use a dump trailer and a tractor for my small firewood operation and agree a conveyor would be an asset. Till then tho, I picked up a set of stone forks this summer and found them to be better than a bucket for scooping up firewood. Because of the tines, you lose most of the dirt and bark, and also you can see where the forks are when scooping so you get a lot bigger load. And the tines stick out past the sides so you can use them like forks for picking up things, like logs.


----------



## Whiteindustries (Nov 2, 2005)

*I am using an old 20' Fram conveyor*



tawilson said:


> You're supposed to sell the wood green. It's up to the consumer to purchase it a year ahead of time. But seriously, I use a dump trailer and a tractor for my small firewood operation and agree a conveyor would be an asset. Till then tho, I picked up a set of stone forks this summer and found them to be better than a bucket for scooping up firewood. Because of the tines, you lose most of the dirt and bark, and also you can see where the forks are when scooping so you get a lot bigger load. And the tines stick out past the sides so you can use them like forks for picking up things, like logs.



Hi, I use an old chain type farm conveyor with an 8hp engine that mounts on the right side with a belt drive,takes about ten minutes to set it up.I picked it up for $400 complete,20' long cranks up about ten feet high,transportable over the road, drove it home 100 miles behind my pickup no problems.She isnt pretty but works with my splitter just fine.I dont think I would want to put it under a processor, would have some issues with large volumes hitting it all at once.


----------



## pafirewood (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks for all the responses guys. I just ordered a new motor for my log splitter. keep the pics of the vehicles coming!


----------



## cunrya (Nov 3, 2005)

pafirewood, I have an idea that might be the most cost efficient way to get a good dump, and all around truck. Find a decent F350 Crew Cab 4x4 single, or dual rear wheel (your preference, I'd take the Single any day). Next, purchase one of those airbag lift's for the bed (I've seen them run, work very well, will lift more than you would want to safely haul) you can pic one up for around $800 from TSC or other farm store. Finally, just build some sturdy sides to slide in the stake holes, tall enough to hold a cord conveyored or dumped in. Now you have a good 4X4 work truck that you can haul everything you need for your operation with, plus your crew. If your wanting to use the dump in the woods in PA 4wheel drive is about a must right? I currently am running a 1967 F35 Dump and this setup will definetly be my next woodhauler when the thing finally dies. Just havent been able to terminally break it yet.


----------



## pafirewood (Nov 3, 2005)

Lets see some pics? Im thinking something older that is in good running condition and you dont need a cdl.


----------



## Whiteindustries (Nov 4, 2005)

*Hows this for a splitter.*



pafirewood said:


> Lets see some pics? Im thinking something older that is in good running condition and you dont need a cdl.



Hi, Thought I'd send you a photo of a splitter that showed up at a local storage yard.I'll have to investigate.


----------



## pafirewood (Nov 4, 2005)

holy moses, that suckers huge


----------



## turnkey4099 (Nov 5, 2005)

Somehow I don't think I could tow on my F150

Harry K


----------



## TipTop (Nov 6, 2005)

wear did you see that


----------



## Whiteindustries (Nov 6, 2005)

*It is on the Salem/Swampscott line in Massachusetts.*



TipTop said:


> wear did you see that



It is in a fenced in lot on a back road,just showed up in the past week or so.I think it belongs to a Arborist from Saugus.??????Need to ask around some more.


----------



## bottlefed89 (Nov 30, 2005)

ANy have any thing to stack wood in and unload/stack effeciently. I am thinking about making a "box" that is cord size, something about with angle iron edges,, and something like thick hog panel for the sides and bottom,and it would have places for skid steer forks on the bottom. I'd like to make it to where I could stack it full, and load it on a trailer, so I could carry several of them at a time, as well as a bobcat for unloading. Then, I'd like to make it so that I could use a strapping material on the top, and make even a dozen tight straps across the top, to keep the wood in. Then, if the top is able to contain the wood, I'd be able to flip it over, cut the straps and lift the box off of the wood. I'll try to draw up the idea. Anyone think it would work with a little perfecting, or am I wasting my time??
thanks
greg
[email protected]


----------



## Whiteindustries (Nov 30, 2005)

*I dont know????*



bottlefed89 said:


> ANy have any thing to stack wood in and unload/stack effeciently. I am thinking about making a "box" that is cord size, something about with angle iron edges,, and something like thick hog panel for the sides and bottom,and it would have places for skid steer forks on the bottom. I'd like to make it to where I could stack it full, and load it on a trailer, so I could carry several of them at a time, as well as a bobcat for unloading. Then, I'd like to make it so that I could use a strapping material on the top, and make even a dozen tight straps across the top, to keep the wood in. Then, if the top is able to contain the wood, I'd be able to flip it over, cut the straps and lift the box off of the wood. I'll try to draw up the idea. Anyone think it would work with a little perfecting, or am I wasting my time??
> thanks
> greg
> [email protected]



I have been thinking of different ways of doing deliveries and???
I would think it would be almost just as easy to load onto a pallet and wrap with plastic.
Maybe get a large rack dump and section it off into cord sections with doors on the inside and just conveyor up and into the hoppers.That way you would not have to drag a bobcat everywhere with you.Just back up dump open the next set of doors for the next delivery and so on and so on.
I myself am using a one ton rack dump which handles a cord and a half and prefer just to stay close to my yard(10 mile radius).With a one yard bucket it doesnt take long to refill the truck.It is easy to get around in and quick to dump and run.But in my area you can sell 300 cord doing this way.In a rural area things would be different.
Just my thoughts.


----------



## bottlefed89 (Nov 30, 2005)

I've thought of the pallet thing too, not sure what route I'll go. I've got a guy whose letting me cut about 100 cords from his property, and I want to get it going, looking for easiest delivery methods...


----------



## Redbull (Nov 30, 2005)

I've been cosidering sectioning of my dump too. The wood is measured and stacked at the lot, so it just gets tossed in the truck. My truck can hold just over three cords, so I could get three deliveries from one trip.


----------



## Newfie (Nov 30, 2005)

Whiteindustries said:


> I myself am using a one ton rack dump which handles a cord and a half and prefer just to stay close to my yard(10 mile radius).



What are the dimensions of your dump body that allow you too hold that much wood on a one-ton w/o stacking it?


----------



## bottlefed89 (Nov 30, 2005)

redbull, how much firewood business do you do??


----------



## Whiteindustries (Nov 30, 2005)

*Hi,Dim of Rack/dump*



Newfie said:


> What are the dimensions of your dump body that allow you too hold that much wood on a one-ton w/o stacking it?



The Dim of my rack/dump are 12'x 7.5'x4' which equals 360sq ft/2 or 180 cubic feet per cord loose.
Allan.


----------



## Newfie (Nov 30, 2005)

Ahh, OK. You don't find 12 feet to be too long on a one ton?


----------



## Redbull (Nov 30, 2005)

bottlefed89 said:


> redbull, how much firewood business do you do??



Not much. I've got about 10 cord to get rid of this year. I don't really go out of my way for wood. If I remove a good hardwood, I'll keep the wood, split it, and sell it. I've been considering going down to the Ozarks and picking up a good size load for $75/cord and re-selling it up here. Just a thought at this point.


----------



## Whiteindustries (Nov 30, 2005)

*Not really,depends on what you need.*



Newfie said:


> Ahh, OK. You don't find 12 feet to be too long on a one ton?



I wouldnt go to far with two cord because of being over weight.The truck barely even knows when there is a cord on it. A 8'x7.5'x3' would be perfect for one cord deliveries(180cuft).Just fill to the top and go.
I've been thinking of building an Isuzu NPR for hauling two cords for local deliveries.You can pick up a diesel pretty cheap and those things are amazing on how well they turn.I had one for my paving business with a twelve foot rack and that thing would turn on its own wheelbase.
I dont notice the extra length of a 12'body, but then again I have been driving triaxle dumptrucks for 11 years.


----------

